# Long-hair or short hair dominance?



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay, so since I've had Treacle I have _absolutely_ fallen in love with long haired mice, but from what I know there aren't many long haired mice in Scotland or even the UK as a whole.
Although I've never really want to breed, I love long haired so much I kinda feel it has to be done!
So before I start doing all my genetics research I'm going to start of with a simple question to find out whether or not it's all worth it, is long hair a dominant gene or recessive?

Thanks guys, also if you can take a look at Treacle's post in the new & existing mice and hazard a guess at his coat colour


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

both of a mating pair must have the LH gene go make a LH baby i believe


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

From what I know you can make more long haired babies even if you don't have two LH mice...it would take a few generations though. If you breed LH mouse to short haired all the babies would then be only carriers of LH. You then keep one of the best mice from that litter to breed back to the mother...I think then you have a 50% chance of getting a true long haired offspring.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, sorry, I think your mouse is male so you would breed him, keep a doe from that litter and then breed her back to your male.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I agree with Beth there. So that means that long hair is recessive to short hair.



> If you breed LH mouse to short haired all the babies would then be only carriers of LH. You then keep one of the best mice from that litter to breed back to the mother...I think then you have a 50% chance of getting a true long haired offspring.


Yup, you are right.


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

hmmm sounds like a plan, thanks guys


----------

